# Lister D compressed air engine



## cfellows (Dec 16, 2012)

My Bessemer Oil Field engine is taking a lot of design time and not affording me much shop time.  At the moment, I'm waiting on a 1/16" NPT tap and die set, so I decided to start on another engine that would let me make some chips while I'm not able to work on the Bessemer.

This is a compressed air powered engine, 3/4" bore and 3/4" stroke.  It will be as close to looking like a Lister D engine as I can get.  I've always had a fondness for the Lister D because of it's simple, utilitarian design.  It will be a 4 stroke engine and will use my slave exhaust valve with a cam actuated inlet valve.  Here is a picture of a full size model which has a 3" bore and 3" stoke.





Here are some pictures of the block that I've started...












The block is made from 2" square aluminum bar stock and is about 3.625" tall.  It will have some further shaping done on the outside once I finish all the internal machine work.
Chuck


----------



## starnovice (Dec 16, 2012)

Super! Another cfellows build thread!!

Pat
IF I ever grow up I want to be like Chuck Fellows


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2012)

What do you do in your spare time, Chuck????--Brian


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 16, 2012)

Chuck,
I too am a fan of the Lister diesels.  Some years ago I acquired one of these Indian copies of the Lister D, 6 hp @ 600 rpm.






This was a great running engine and started right up, ran smoothly and had great amounts of power stored in those two 24" flywheels.

It was a perfect introduction into the mechanical world for me, eventually leading me to model engineering. Who'da thunk?  I've since sold it as it was a big space hog.   

Good luck with this build.  I am wondering how the diesel will scale down, and what are your plans for the injector?

Phil


----------



## rodw (Dec 16, 2012)

I'l be interested to see how this progresses. We had quite a few Lister engines on our property powering shearing plant, pumps and lighting plant when I was a kid but none quite like this one. I have wondered how easy it would be to make a model petrol engine based on these designs. I just did not know how to deal with the magneto. Maybe you might show me how. 

PhilJoe, I do remember how much easier it was to start the diesel engines as they had a decompression lever to let you get up to speed on the crank handle! I think our Lister diesels in the shearing sheds lasted 50 years or more before electric motors rendered them obsolete.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Chuck, you must have 14 days in your weekseeing the amount of great models that you produce. Keep up the great work.

Paul.


----------



## ChrisLister (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I will folow this build becourse I have 2 Lister Ds of my own one from 1927 and one from 1941.

Where do you get the plans from?

Greetings,

Chris


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, two cfellows builds at the same time.  Way to go Chuck.

I have a D based light plant and have a booklet about repairs to them.
If you need any pictures of details I'll be happy to help.

GUS


----------



## skyline1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Chuck

I've seen a fair few of those in my time, I only live about 1/4 Mile from Lister's works, (or what's left of it)

Regards Mark


----------



## cfellows (Dec 19, 2012)

Got a little more done over the past couple of days.  The kids and grand kids are staying with us for a few weeks and I don't have as much time in the shop.

I finished the crankshaft and the crank bearing block.  The bearing block is made from cast iron and the crankshaft is all turned from a single piece of 1 inch diameter 12L14 steel.  Got a nice fit and finish on the crank.  Here's some pics...





















Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Dec 19, 2012)

I made the flywheel this afternoon.  Used some of my prized brass, so now I probably won't want to cover it up with green paint... we'll see.  The flywheel at 3" OD is a little oversized for the scale of the engine, so I may trim it down some.






Kind of knocking out the simple stuff for now.  I'm going to have to tackle the timing gears and cam soon but havent completed the design quite yet.  Maybe the head next...

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Dec 23, 2012)

Finished up the piston and connecting rod today.  The fit and finish of all the parts are very nice.  






Unfortunately, I ran into a connundrum all too common when building engines from my own design.  After going to the extra trouble of making a one piece crankshaft, the engine cannot be assembled.   :cussing: There's no way to get the rod over the crank pin with the crankshaft in place.  I'm going to have to machine off the crankpin and make one that attaches with threads.

Oh, well, that's how it goes.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 23, 2012)

Into each life, a little rain must---Aw Heck. I know you'l get it right Chuck. You always do.---Brian


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 23, 2012)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Into each life, a little rain must---Aw Heck. I know you'l get it right Chuck. You always do.---Brian


 
I'll second that.
Chaos reigns supreme on my turf.

Gus


----------



## gus (Dec 25, 2012)

skyline1 said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> I've seen a fair few of those in my time, I only live about 1/4 Mile from Lister's works, (or what's left of it)
> 
> Regards Mark



Hi Mark,

Merry Christmas.
From the 60s ----80s I bought Lister Diesel Engines to drive air compressors.

Is it true Lister is gone forever?If so what a waste.They make good engines.

When the Japanese came up with Yanmar,Robin and Kubota ,Lister and Petters side lined. I get better aftersales service from the Japanese. The Chinese engines will take some time to catch.And when they do,Yanmar etc will be gone.March of the times which is unstoppable.


----------



## cfellows (Dec 25, 2012)

Been working some on the Lister D.  I got the head cut to shape and most of the plumbing drilled & sized.






I maded a detachable crankpin so I could get the engine assembled...






This will be the other side of the crankshaft and the primary timing gear, cut from 9 tooth, 24 pitch pinion wire.






Here is the blank for the secondary timing gear.  The blank was turned down from a brass gear like the one in front of it.  I bought a bunch of brass gears on ebay several years ago thinking they would be useful.  Turns out they never have the right number of teeth but they do make good gear blanks.






Here's the head setting on top of the block.  I will eventually taper the sides of the block in to match the width of the head.  But first I need to make sure all the other machining on the block is done.





Chuck


----------



## skyline1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice to see a "D" type being modeled, Not as pretty as many of the models on here, no "works" to be seen.  But they are great workhorses, many full size ones are still "Bump, Bumping away" decades after they were made with little or no maintenance.

Gus, Lister's exist in name only now, they have a little site in Dursley but in the words of one of their few remaining employees they "just screw badges on S*** from India". As you said unstoppable march of the times, but it is a waste, it hit this area really badly when they folded up. I think the main reason was political rather than practical. Plus the fact that they are so tough once you buy one you never replace it, you don't need to, it's becoming a throwaway age so that sort of business model won't work anymore.

Regards Mark


----------



## gus (Dec 26, 2012)

skyline1 said:


> Nice to see a "D" type being modeled, Not as pretty as many of the models on here, no "works" to be seen.  But they are great workhorses, many full size ones are still "Bump, Bumping away" decades after they were made with little or no maintenance.
> 
> Gus, Lister's exist in name only now, they have a little site in Dursley but in the words of one of their few remaining employees they "just screw badges on S*** from India". As you said unstoppable march of the times, but it is a waste, it hit this area really badly when they folded up. I think the main reason was political rather than practical. Plus the fact that they are so tough once you buy one you never replace it, you don't need to, it's becoming a throwaway age so that sort of business model won't work anymore.
> 
> Regards Mark



Hi Mark,

Lister Diesel Engines last forever,in particular the small marine engines.I grew up and grew old with Lister.
Sad that Lister UK did not go over India build a plant to make and ship parts back to UK to assemble.

IR had a plant in NW India and they ship completes back to Kentucky to assemble into receiver packages.Today Kentucky Plant survived.Politically it nearly did not work out.Fortunately IR India makes very good compressors.
Some months back I had dinner with the ex-Indian M.D. who was also my boss.He is my hero who fought tooth n fang for drawings to build more IR products in India. The IR Type 30 were built in the backroom in secret away from his U.S.Boss.Gus was quielty packaging big compressors in the backyard.The Corporate Boss came ,saw it and asked my local boss why wasn't Gus building more.So we have his blessing to build more. Been fun.

Yanmar,Kubota and Robin engines are rugged but not as long lived as Lister.
I used them as back up in tender bids as they are cheaper.And eventually the local goverment Public Works specced in these engines. The local army to spec in Robin Engines too.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the engine running this morning.  Sounds great.  But now to the task of actually making it look more like a Lister D.  Here are some pictures of my progress. 
















I tapered the sides of the block and made the base with bolt holes.  I also carved out the top of the head to look more realistic.

I'll post a video after I get it finished.
Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jan 4, 2013)

I have now made a muffler.  There is no carburetor and all the valve gear including the push rod is hidden inside the engine  Unfortunately, the flywheels is about all you can see moving on a Lister D.

Here are a few more pictures of the (nearly) finished engine in the raw before I paint it. 
















Here's the paint I'm planning to use.






Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 4, 2013)

Great work as usual Chuck. I always enjoy your posts.---Brian


----------



## gus (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Chuck,

Please post running video. 
Grew up and old with Lister Engines. The whole trouble is it last forever. A Robin,Yanmar and Kubota are throwaways after 3---5 years.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks, Brian, always nice to know you're watching!

Gus, I painted the engine tonight.  When the paint is good and dry, I'll reassemble it and shoot a video.  Even under full pressure, it doesn't run very fast, but it will chug along pretty slow, just like the real deal.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of the painted engine.  First, all the parts laid out.







And assembled...


























Unfortunately, no video.  I can't get the engine running again.  The valve leaks too much and the slave valve won't work properly.  I've tried different springs, but what I really need is an o-ring seal on the valve.  But, there just isn't enough meat on the side of the head to bore it out and install an o-ring assembly.  So, I'm going to revert to a poppet valve which means I also need to make a new timing gear and cam.  Gonna take me a few days, but I should have it running by mid week or so!

Chuck


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 6, 2013)

how many hours can it take to biuld one like this??
of course looking that great also


----------



## idahoan (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice job Chuck; and fast too!

Dave


----------



## dreeves (Jan 6, 2013)

Chuck. Great looking engine. I have no doubt you will having it running like a tip in no time

Dave


----------



## cfellows (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, guys.

Spent most of the day in the shop today.  I had to change the type of valve in the head.  Didn't have much room, so the valve assembly had to be pretty small.  Didn't take any pictures of the new arrangement.  However, I do have the engine running quite well now.  Here is the video!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGKmDTTE1To[/ame]

I had to fiddle around quite a bit with different springs on the slave valve.  I actually learned something new about it today.  In the past I had just depended on the spring to stop the ball slave valve at a reasonable distance and return it when the inlet valve closed.  However, on this engine, the channel with the slave valve is quite long and so, necessarily was the spring.  Unfortunately, this caused the engine to run eratically.  So, I installed a pin which stops the ball slave valve, threading it so I could adjust the travel.  Works great and greatly enhances the way the engine runs.

Chuck


----------



## johnmcc69 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow Chuck, another great engine. I love the sound of it, it wants to be put to work.

John


----------



## skyline1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job Chuck it even sounds like Lister D and the speed is very like full size

Regards Mark


----------



## Generatorgus (Jan 8, 2013)

Neat little engine, you won't see many of these as models.  Great job, sounds good too.

GUS


----------



## gus (Jan 8, 2013)

Ran and sounded like the real Lister,I grew up up and grew old with.  

In the 40s 50s 60s and 70s ,all concrete mixers are powered with Lister. In the 70s 80s ,all concrete dumpers are driven by Listers and some Petters in Singapore and Malaysia.
It was the major selling point. The Japanese engines came and it was the beginning of the end for Lister. The Taiwanese Engine factories have a good domestic market to keep them busy.Soon the Chinese engines will take over.For now they pose no threat due non-consistent quality.


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 8, 2013)

WOW Chuck.  Great looking engine.  Thanks for sharing your journey with us.

Vince


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words.  I wish I could find a full size Lister, but they are kind of scarce on this side of the pond.  What few there are are kind of expensive.  Of course, I also suppose it would cost a small fortune to ship one over here.

Chuck


----------

